# StarBand Enters Small Offices, NRTC Joins



## Guest (Mar 14, 2002)

StarBand recently launched a new service called "StarBand Small Office," a business-grade service for small business owners wanting high-speed satellite Internet access via satellite.

Plus, StarBand said that it has expanded its National Rural Telecommunications Cooperative (NRTC) retail agreement with the addition of the new office service, available initially through NRTC member DigiVision Satellite Services.

StarBand Small Office features two services that bundle network-sharing software enabling up to three or five office users to share Internet access simultaneously. The product also features support services to help small businesses run more efficiently, download speeds up to 20 times faster than dial-up, virtual private network (VPN) capabilities, static internet protocols (IP), free business web pages, free e-mail accounts and a commercial grade equipment installation.

In a recent small business study conducted by McKinsey & Company and J.P. Morgan, the survey found that less than 10 percent of small businesses have broadband today. The study concluded that the broadband needs of these businesses, most having fewer than 10 employees online, could be met by one of the newer broadband platforms.

NRTC will expand the availability of the StarBand Small Office service with a nationwide launch to its rural utility members later this spring.

From SkyRetailer (Used with permission)


----------

